# Videogame Genres, which do you prefer?



## Elynoire (Aug 15, 2013)

Personally I like all types but I do sway towards Survival Horror and have amassed a large collection of related games  My favorite series include (but aren't limited to  ) Silent Hill Series, Fatal Frame series and the Siren Series!
I also love the Animal Crossing series...obviously ^^

What's your favorite Genre? Specific series? Do you prefer to play the same types of games?


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

I like Platformers, Puzzle games, Roguelikes, and RPGS, I'm also a big fan of TF2, even though I don't care for FPS's in general.


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

I like any rpg though my most fave rpg would be jrpgs. I also like platformers,action,some shooting games,racing games,fighting games,ect ect


----------



## SockHead (Aug 15, 2013)

RPG's and Action & Adventure games for sure. I don't really like FPS's after playing CoD and getting it out of my system.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm with you on horror OP, but I love me some platformers, fighting, and RPGs that don't use turn-based fighting.


----------



## Wish (Aug 15, 2013)

RPGs and MMPOs


----------



## chillv (Aug 15, 2013)

I really prefer all types of genres. It just has to be a specific game in the genre that suits my tastes. However, I really like crossgenres (is this a word? lol) where they mix two genres together like they did with Rhythm Thief and the Emperor's Treasure.


----------



## beebs (Aug 15, 2013)

I love horror when it's the psychological kind. Blood and guts are okay, but I want to feel my skin crawl and freak out at the smallest noises in my room. I also love rpgs, puzzles, platformers, side scrolling shooters. Favorite examples: Rule of Rose, Earthbound, Prof. Layton, Megaman 9, Ikaruga.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 15, 2013)

Fighting games are my preferred genre. I'll play a lot of other stuff, though, that highly varies in genre.


----------



## beffa (Aug 15, 2013)

I think action? That's what Zelda is apparently... Although I think it's more of an RPG/adventure... That and whatever animal crossing is.


----------



## Elynoire (Aug 15, 2013)

beebs said:


> I love horror when it's the psychological kind. Blood and guts are okay, but I want to feel my skin crawl and freak out at the smallest noises in my room. I also love rpgs, puzzles, platformers, side scrolling shooters. Favorite examples: Rule of Rose, Earthbound, Prof. Layton, Megaman 9, Ikaruga.



Rule of Rose was great! I loved the story but the fighting mechanics were horrible and annoying and it killed the game for me in a sort. I don't find many people who have played this game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



chillv said:


> I really prefer all types of genres. It just has to be a specific game in the genre that suits my tastes. However, I really like crossgenres (is this a word? lol) where they mix two genres together like they did with Rhythm Thief and the Emperor's Treasure.


I think I know what you are talking about as far as crossgenres! In a way, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> RPG's and Action & Adventure games for sure. I don't really like FPS's after playing CoD and getting it out of my system.



I am with you on the FPS' though I do enjoy them from time to time, with moderation.


----------



## Puddle (Aug 15, 2013)

I love me a good adventure game/rpg game! MMORPGS are also so much fun, but they are very addicting and time consuming.


----------



## demoness (Aug 16, 2013)

Western RPGs, Stealth, Action-Platformer, Action-Adventure, TPS, FPS, Hack and Slash, and JRPGs to be most specific, but I've enjoyed all sorts.


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 16, 2013)

I like platformer / beat-'em-up games a lot.  Hack and slash and shooter MMOs are fun for me to play with friends.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 16, 2013)

Anything with open worlds, primarily action and adventure RPGs.

I'm a big life simulation fan as well.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 16, 2013)

RPGs/JRPGs, visual novels, puzzle, strategy, action/adventure, horror and simulation games.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 17, 2013)

RPGs, Visual Novels, and generally anything that has fantasy in one way or another. Involved music topics, and I will the game.

Eternal Sonata is an RPG that takes place in Chopin's dream. As such the game is beautiful both visually and musically. I was obsessed with that game for like a year for mixing music and RPG so perfectly.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

I usually prefer RPG's.  Sometimes I will play outside of my box though.  In the past year I've just recently got into some RPG's like Fire Emblem Awakening and Shin Megami Tensei IV.


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 17, 2013)

Sandbox/life simulation is easily one of my favourite genres. Give me Animal Crossing, Minecraft, The Sims, or anything similar and I'll sit down and probably not stop playing until someone forces me to turn it off and eat/sleep. 

I love horror games, too. For some reason, pixel horror like Ib or Ao Oni tends to be the scariest for me. I guess its because the less graphics, the more is left for my imagination?


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 18, 2013)

RPGs (mostly JRPGs), action/adventure games, and platformers are my usual genres of choice. The occasional visual novel and puzzle game are fun as well.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 22, 2013)

Survival, Sandbox, RPG, Strategy, Puzzle, Platformers... 
Man, I just can't choose. I love most genres, though I personally tend to avoid horror anything because I'm not a huge fan of it.


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 23, 2013)

RPG's, adventure, fps, strategy, puzzle... I'll play anything really that looks good. Typically anything with a good story/lore is something I will go for.

Not mmo's though. Never enjoyed them for some reason, not my kind of game.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 23, 2013)

RPGs and music games are my top favorite two, but I'll play just about any genre.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2013)

RPG's, sandbox type games, and action/battle games.


----------



## easpa (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm game for almost anything, but I guess RPGs would be my favourite genre overall.


----------



## eruniban (Aug 27, 2013)

i like adventure and rpg


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2013)

action/adventure, platformer, survival horror(preferably where the hero isn't a gun-toting bada** and there's more emphasis on the puzzle/survival parts and less on the action) and probably that's about it unless I can think of something else.


----------



## Lauraa (Sep 5, 2013)

RPG! 
And a bit of adventure


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2013)

RPG's because they tend to have stories that I like the best, and sandbox because of the exploration.


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2013)

rpg, sandbox and simulation games


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

Also, it's not really a genre per se though it has been coined, the "Metroidvania" style of exploration gameplay....LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 9, 2013)

Survival Horror is my favorite genre. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 9, 2013)

I love RPG games and puzzle games the most, I'll go for the occasional simulation game as well.


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I prefer sandbox RPG games (The Elder Scrolls, GTA). There was a time when all I could think about was FPS, but that time is long gone lol.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 11, 2013)

I really enjoy rpgs and adventure/action games. I play other types of games too but those are just the ones that I've always preferred.


----------



## fierceonigami (Sep 11, 2013)

I find that I like a good amount of RPG games. I'm more into rpgs (I think its called Sandbox RPG?) where you can explore, make choices and customize. I also do enjoy puzzle games (to an extent, definitely not anything like Myst) and on occasion FPS.


----------

